# El Trauco



## Vampiro

Hola a todos.

El Trauco es un personaje mitológico del archipiélago de Chiloé, en el sur de Chile, lugar de una mitología extensa y muy interesante.

Se lo describe de pequeña estatura, poderes sobrenaturales y una fuerza extraordinaria.

Se dice que su principal acción es la de ocultarse en el bosque a la espera de jóvenes doncellas a las que ataca, somete, y producto de esto siempre terminan embarazadas.

Cito brevemente parte de lo que dice Wikipedia al respecto:

_“Producto de la conducta que el Trauco presentaría en la leyenda, es así como en la sociedad de Chiloé, cuando una joven se embarazaba y no se sabía quién era el padre de la criatura; para cubrir la deshonra de sus hijas, se solía atribuir este acto al Trauco._
_El embarazo y el nacimiento del hijo, al ser atribuido al Trauco, no sería un hecho que afectaría socialmente a la madre ni al niño; ya que de esta forma se haría creer que ambos estarían relacionados con la magia de un ser extraterreno, y por ello protegidos.”_

Jejejjjeeeee…

La consulta es: ¿hay “traucos” en otros países?

Saludos y buen fin de semana para todos.
_


----------



## Hakro

Shortly in English: Are there "Traucos" in other countries?

In Finland, no. We have different explanations for "sudden or unwanted pregnancies, especially in unmarried women".


----------



## alexacohen

Not in Spain either, but how useful a tale!

Unmarried women who got pregnant had quite a hard life in Spain till very recent times, but the explanation was that they had chosen the wrong man to play the oldest, most vulgar and most indecent feminine trick on him.
(That is nor necessarily my opinion, right?)
But it was always a man who did the deed.


----------



## cuchuflete

I suppose the nearest thing we have to a _trauco_ in the U.S. is the Federal Government.

Whatever goes wrong, we blame it on that _trauco_.
We expect the _trauco_ to take care of unwed mothers and their children.
Our _trauco_ hides in the forest, and everywhere else, and has its way with the innocents,
whether _doncellas_, or other men and women of all ages.   

Mythology is universal.


----------



## Nanon

Traucos in other countries, I don't know. In some parts of the world, unmarried women blame... the wind (here are the words to a Venezuelan song: La embarazada del viento)


----------



## romarsan

Como dice Alexa, en España no existe ser mitológico al que achacarle la paternidad en caso de un embarazo no deseado. Tradicionalmente se ha recurrido al "no me explico como ha sucedido", argumento este de poca base que es aceptado con una media sonrisa por todos los no afectados por la situación y de diferente forma por los directamente afectados.
Aún así, en la actualidad, en la mayoría de los ambientes, no existe la necesidad de buscar explicaciones de ningún tipo y el ser madre o no es una opción que se acepta como totalmente libre y respetable. Bienvenidos los nuevos tiempos.


----------



## alexacohen

romarsan said:


> Tradicionalmente se ha recurrido al "no me explico como ha sucedido",


También hay una forma tradicional de contestar al "no sé cómo pasó".
- "Mujer, te quedarías embarazada por obra y gracia del espíritu santo".
Irreverente, lo sé. Pero lo he oído infinidad de veces.


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> También hay una forma tradicional de contestar al "no sé cómo pasó".
> - "Mujer, te quedarías embarazada por obra y gracia del espíritu santo".
> Irreverente, lo sé. Pero lo he oído infinidad de veces.


 
Cierto, pero tampoco cuela...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En serio, *el trauco* más universal, y también el más exclusivista, fue sin duda *el espíritu santo  *.


----------



## jmx

I wonder why this kind of creatures seems to be linked to damp, rainy countries like Chiloé, Galicia or Ireland.


----------



## alexacohen

I don't know.
But I remember the "sátiro de Extremadura" (OK, he's fiction), a man whose job was to pay a visit to unmarried pregnant women, so they could attribute their unwanted pregnancies to the "sátiro".


----------



## romarsan

I think Alexa that it comes from a real story. Some families paid a man who visited during the night the woman who was pregnant in order someone could see him entering her room and so the family could explain that he was a rapist. I've no idea whether the price included some extra work or not 
San Satiro (without accent) exists, there is a church in Milan: San Satiro


----------



## polli

Hola a todos
muy interesante el tema...la verdad es que por acá el más mencionado siempre que se quiere explicar el ¨no sé como pasó¨ es el espíritu santo. Aunque dicen que en los montes del norte argentino, entre los matorrales, acecha el ¨_Pombero,  que asalta a mujeres solas y con sólo tocarles el vientre quedan preñadas_¨...eso sí, solo les toca el vientre...


(Saludos Vampiro, Alexa y Ro...Uy!perdón, estoy socializando)


----------



## alexacohen

polli said:


> Aunque dicen que en los montes del norte argentino, entre los matorrales, acecha el ¨_Pombero, que asalta a mujeres solas y con sólo tocarles el vientre quedan preñadas_¨...eso sí, solo les toca el vientre...


Me parece que es como el Trauco que dice Vampiro; el truco del Pombero es no decir cómo y con qué les toca el vientre...

(Hola Polli, te hemos echado de menos. Social edit)


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Gracias a todos por sus aportes.
La verdad es que en el resto del país también solía decirse con mucha ironía eso de “se quedó embarazada por obra y gracia del espíritu santo”.  Pero hoy en día también en Chile, particularmente en Santiago, que es donde vivo,  el ser madre es una opción personal que es aceptada y respetada sin mayores comentarios.
De todas maneras es interesante saber cómo se ha enfrentado el tema en otros países a través de la historia.
Por haber vivido muchos años en Argentina también conocía la historia del Pombero, pero… ¿estás segura de que sólo les tocaba el vientre, Mafaldita? 
Saludos.
_


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela tampoco que yo sepa, hay algún ser mitológico, el culpable en ese caso sería el Espíritu Santo a quién se lo harían pagar con creces el padre y los hermanos de la chica de encontrarlo.

Aunque casualmente ayer estuve leyendo algo sobre las Hadas y ellas supuestamente se llevan a los niños después de nacidos, claro no estoy segura que sea de la misma chica que embarazo "El Trauco".


----------



## Mei

alexacohen said:


> También hay una forma tradicional de contestar al "no sé cómo pasó".
> - "Mujer, te quedarías embarazada por obra y gracia del espíritu santo".
> Irreverente, lo sé. Pero lo he oído infinidad de veces.



Yo también lo he oído varias veces. 



> "no me explico como ha sucedido"



Esta es muy buena. 

Mei


----------



## romarsan

Mei said:


> Yo también lo he oído varias veces.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es muy buena.
> 
> A esta la contestación es: "pues si quieres te lo explico yo que me hago una idea..."


----------



## Jaén

En Brasil, específicamente en la región amazónica, existe la leyenda del "boto cor de rosa" (el boto es una especie de delfín de agua dulce, y en este caso, es de color rosa).

Pues bien, cuenta la leyenda que en las noches de luna llena, el boto se transforma en un joven gallardo, bien parecido, que sale del agua para seducir a las jovencitas vírgenes (y a las no tanto, también) que se aventuran solas por los húmedos parajes amazónicos (generalmente, en esa región todo queda al lado del agua), y especialmente en fiestas donde se come, se bebe y donde se danzan ritmos sensuales y frenéticos. En fin, todo un escenario adecuado para la seducción de la pura e inocente doncella, por el mítico ser.

Al final que, cuando alguna chica sale con su "domingo siete" (cuando se descubre, pues), la culpa, claro, es del "aforementioned" bicho. 

Y si de casualidad el 'acto' sucede en una noche en que no hubo fiesta, pues me imagino las carreras de la deshonrada chica para pedirle a alguna amiga que organice una fiesta urgentemente, pues es imprescindible montar un teatrito para que la disculpa tenga razón de ser. (El papá no es tan burro como para que no sepa echar unas cuentecitas, claro!)

Y si todo sale bien, o tal vez porque cada familia por ahí tiene rabo que le pisen, pues todo mundo vive feliz y contento, con la chica 'honrada' por el "boto cor de rosa" (ah, claro! Porque así, la situación "cambéa y varéa"), aunque la critatura, curiosamente, se parezca mucho con el hijo del lanchero, o del tendero de la esquina, o con el padre de la iglesia...

Bueno, eso es en Brasil, ya en México, el equivalente local del "trauco" chiloense es "el hijoesú".

Éste no tiene nada de mítico, ni de etéreo, ni de mágico. Es simplemente eso, "el hijoesú" que le hizo "la gracia" a la niña que acaba de cumplir 16 años (ó 14, ó 17, ó 25...).

Aunque para ser justos, el susodicho alguna vez fue bien recibido y bien visto en casa, acompañando a la niña de vuelta de la escuela, saliendo para estudiar en casa de alguna otra compañera (esa disculpa nunca falla!!)...

Existe también la variante del "hijoesú" al que nunca le vimos la cara (y como dijo don Teofilito: "Ni se la verás!"). Por eso resulta aún más inexplicable que una noche, nuestra hijita (que por cierto, esas fiestecitas con sus amiguitas deben ser muy buenas, pues ella engordó "unos kilitos"), quejándose de fuertes cólicos, sea llevada al hospital, y regrese con aquel bebé en brazos!!

Y ahora?? Quién es el culpable?? Adivinaron! "El hijoesú". El hijo'e su $#@+§ madre que no se vuelva a parar por aquí, porque si no, le rompo la §$#+@!!!!!!

Y ni modo, aquí no hay ningún ser misterioso al cual echarle la culpa de tamaña deshonra. Pero como dicen: "sucede hasta en las mejores familias!" (o como decía mi abuelita: "Mal de muchos, consuelo de pen...tontos").

Y colorín colorado...


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias a todos amigos por sus aportes.
Veo que no hay tantos "traucos" como yo pensaba.



			
				romarsan said:
			
		

> A esta la contestación es: "pues si quieres te lo explico yo que me hago una idea..."




Saludos.


----------



## Bilma

Excelente aportación de *jaén.* Cabe mencionar que también se le atribuyen, en México,al conocido Espiritu Santo muchos de los embarazos no deseados.

No hay que olvidar el sin número de niños primerizos que nacen cada año en el país.....


----------



## alexacohen

bb008 said:


> En Venezuela tampoco que yo sepa, hay algún ser mitológico, el culpable en ese caso sería el Espíritu Santo a quién se lo harían pagar con creces el padre y los hermanos de la chica de encontrarlo.


Vale que una cosa es echarle la culpa al Espíritu Santo, y otra muy distinta asesinarlo.


> Originally posted by *Bilma*
> No hay que olvidar el sin número de niños primerizos que nacen cada año en el país


¿Por favor, podrías explicar qué son "niños primerizos"? 
Aquí normalmente se llama "madres primerizas" a las que dan a luz su primer hijo.


----------



## Bilma

alexacohen said:


> Vale que una cosa es echarle la culpa al Espíritu Santo, y otra muy distinta asesinarlo.
> 
> ¿Por favor, podrías explicar qué son "niños primerizos"?
> Aquí normalmente se llama "madres primerizas" a las que dan a luz su primer hijo.


 

¡¡¡Error!!  Quise decir niños prematuros...


----------



## alexacohen

Bilma said:


> ¡¡¡Error!! Quise decir niños prematuros...


Ah, gracias, ahora lo he entendido... por aquí también hay unos cuantos..


----------



## mirx

alexacohen said:


> Ah, gracias, ahora lo he entendido... por aquí también hay unos cuantos..


 
Creo que Bilma queiere decir, embarazos en madres precoces. Una mujer casada y ya con hijos puede tener un hijo prematuro.


----------



## Bilma

mirx said:


> Creo que Bilma queiere decir, embarazos en madres precoces. Una mujer casada y ya con hijos puede tener un hijo prematuro.


 

Me refiero a cuando se dice que los niños son prematuros, para ocultar que la "niña" tuvo  relaciones sexuales y quedó embarazada antes de casarse.


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> Creo que Bilma queiere decir, embarazos en madres precoces. Una mujer casada y ya con hijos puede tener un hijo prematuro.


 


Bilma said:


> Me refiero a cuando se dice que los niños son prematuros, para ocultar que la "niña" tuvo relaciones sexuales y quedó embarazada antes de casarse.


 
De esto tengo una anécdota: Conocí una chica que su familia dijo que el niño en cuestión, se lo encontró en un avión...


----------



## mirx

Bilma said:


> Me refiero a cuando se dice que los niños son prematuros, para ocultar que la "niña" tuvo relaciones sexuales y quedó embarazada antes de casarse.


 

Ahh ya, jajaja, así sí. Pero bueno, sólo funciona en mujere que si se casaron.

Necesitan inventar algo que funcione para las solteras.


----------



## romarsan

¿Para solteras? hombre, está la de, no sé, me debieron echar algo en la bebida... (ja, en la bebida...)  no recuerdo nada...


----------



## Mei

Bilma said:


> Me refiero a cuando se dice que los niños son prematuros, para ocultar que la "niña" tuvo  relaciones sexuales y quedó embarazada antes de casarse.



Eso es "casarse de penalti", ¿no? 



romarsan said:


> ¿Para solteras? hombre, está la de, no sé, me debieron echar algo en la bebida... (ja, en la bebida...) no recuerdo nada...



Esta va con la de "no sé cómo ha podido pasar"... hay un chiste de una madre que va con su hija al  médico porque ésta está embarazada y la madre dice: _- Puede ser, Doctor, que haya podido ser por banyarse en una piscina pública o que lo haya "pillado" en algún lavabo... _Y el Doctor le contesta: _Sí señora, pero **llando!_  

Mei


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador: *

Todo muy lindo y muy divertido, pero les pediré que presten atención al tema que originó este hilo: El Trauco (y sus sucedáneos, de haberlos) y se ciñan a él en la medida de lo posible. 


Gracias a todos por su comprensión.


Nótese que no pido se ciñan al Trauco sino al tema, claro.


----------



## tvdxer

Hakro said:


> Shortly in English: Are there "Traucos" in other countries?
> 
> In Finland, no. We have different explanations for "sudden or unwanted pregnancies, especially in unmarried women".



Same thing here.  No "trauco"


----------

